# For mountain biking fans



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you like mountain biking and like Scotland then watch this video, the views on this are stupendous, irrespective of the courage needed to face that ride, but the scenery is absolutely stunning IMO.

Enjoy, but don't try to follow the route......

http://dirtmountainbike.com/videos/danny-macaskill-ridge.html#

Dave


----------



## MilkTrayMan (Sep 22, 2014)

*That is amazing*

8O 8O 8O Walking some of that would be difficult and that flip at the fence is just to cool for words 8) 8) 8)


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow what a rider..


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I was passed this link by my old mountaineering club and was hugely impressed.

My only concern was "Who nicked his boat whilst he was up there?" :lol: 

If you search his name on YouTube, you will find other great videos showing his skills, including one amongst Bunny Girls. 8O


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Scary stuff, really love watching such talent.
Also check this one out, 




.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Amazing Photography and scenery!


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

I know who stole the boat !!!,it was big alex salmond,he did it to leave the country,AND HE WILL SELL IT TO THE HIGHEST BIDDER,regards Bill


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This was the first one of his amazing videos that I watched filmed in and around Edinburgh, the music is great too......






he has done quite a lot of these videos and obviously has an incredible sense of balance and an amazing ability to control his bike.......

I don't think I will emulate any of those tricks........ ever......

Dave


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Even better


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

davesport said:


> Even better


Very clever, can't imagine how they made that. It least he could be fixed easily.


----------

